# AWFS18 vs Hegner Multicut 2S m/s



## Fireburst (2 Jan 2018)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase a good quality scrollsaw to support the creation of some personalised wooden gifts. The scrollsaw will work in conjunction with a GCC Spirit Laser Cutter/Engraver. The laser cutter has limited depth cutting so I feel that a scrollsaw will be perfect for those occasions. It will probably get some use every day for a an hour or two so I am looking for something that is reliable.

I am wondering if anyone has been lucky enough to experience both the Hegner and the AWFS18 as they both look very similar. I am happy to pay the extra for the Hegner if it of a higher build quality.


----------



## Claymore (2 Jan 2018)

.....


----------



## Fireburst (2 Jan 2018)

Hi Brian,

Thanks for your reply... my name is Andy and I should have introduced myself for which I apologise :mrgreen: 

I will have to sort out my signature


----------



## Droogs (2 Jan 2018)

I too have an EX30 and can't recommend it enough. For me it's selling point over the Hegner was the fact the the saw arms and not the table tilt, giving much better control in my opinion. Bade change is simple and the machine has proven to be reliable so far


----------



## Fireburst (3 Jan 2018)

Thanks for all the replies.

Do any of the Axminsters support the use of a foot pedal? Also is there a big difference apart from size between the AWFS18 and the EX series?

thanks


----------



## Claymore (3 Jan 2018)

.....


----------



## Fireburst (3 Jan 2018)

Thanks Brian, you have been most helpful.


----------



## Claymore (3 Jan 2018)

.......


----------



## Fireburst (5 Jan 2018)

Ordered the EX30 ... I was put off by the cost of the spares on the Hegner models plus I thought it better to go for a bigger machine to accommodate all eventualities.

It's being delivered on Monday 

Thanks to everyone who offered advice.


----------



## Claymore (5 Jan 2018)

.......


----------



## Fireburst (5 Jan 2018)

Claymore":3vhdery0 said:


> Great stuff Andy you won't regret buying it and your right the large table does come in useful. Don't know if you have bought any blades yet? if not I can recommend Pegas blades depending on what your cutting a good allrounder blade is Pegas number 5 Skip blades..........I use them from size 1 right up to 7's for thick Oak and Corian if your cutting thin stuff then 1's to 3's should be fine.
> Cheers and save your energy for Monday as you will need as much strength as possible.....the EX30 is a big beast.............mine is nicknamed H M S Axminster as its like an aircraft carrier :lol:
> 
> Brian



Yes I have purchased a wide selection of Pagas Blades

I'm not too worried about the size and weight, I had a cnc delivered a few months ago that weighed around 200KG.... that was a beast!


----------



## JanetsBears (5 Jan 2018)

Fireburst":1c5t4ls7 said:


> I'm not too worried about the size and weight, I had a cnc delivered a few months ago that weighed around 200KG.... that was a beast!


Bah, amateurs! I had to move my 480kg lathe from the garage, where Axminster dropped it off, into my workshop, which involved moving it over a step. Just took my time and thought about it for a month, planning a group of mates to help, but then I did it alone. :wink: 

Chris


----------



## Claymore (5 Jan 2018)

.....


----------



## Fireburst (5 Jan 2018)

haha getting the CNC into my workshop was easy (it was on a pallet).

Lifting it onto the bench on my own... well let's just say I was a few octaves higher for a few days :shock:


----------



## AES (16 Jan 2018)

Enjoy your Excali clone Fireburst (Andy). I have the Excali 21 and love it (mine was bought just before the - cheaper of course - clones were available from Axi!).

AES (also Andy)


----------



## linkshouse (16 Jan 2018)

Claymore":2x3hesdx said:


> JanetsBears":2x3hesdx said:
> 
> 
> > Fireburst":2x3hesdx said:
> ...



I'm guessing there are a lot of Monty Python fans here....

Phill


----------



## AES (16 Jan 2018)

QUOTE: I'm guessing there are a lot of Monty Python fans here.... UNQUOTE:

Whatever gave you that idea Phill?  

AES


----------

